# Grafik aus einer PSD Datei rausholen, aber wie?



## EuropaChat (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

habe hier eine PSD Datei http://europachat.ibitlive.eu/Header.psd, und hier möchte ich die Grafiken rausholen, aber wie mache ich das? Ich möchte es in HTML umwandeln, aber ich versteh es leider nicht.

Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen?


Gruß Markus K.


----------



## Leola13 (19. Juli 2010)

Hai,



EuropaChat hat gesagt.:


> hier möchte ich die Grafiken rausholen .... möchte es in HTML umwandeln



Das habe ich nicht verstanden ?

Möchtest du aus der PSD Datei die Grafik(en) als Hintergrund für eine Homepage oder möchtest du von Photoshop eine Html Datei erstellen lassen ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## EuropaChat (19. Juli 2010)

Falls möglich, aus der PSD Datei eine HTML Datei draus machen.

Falls es nicht möglich ist, die Grafiken aus der PSD Datei entnehmen und irgendwie in HTML zusammenbasteln.


 gruß Markus.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Juli 2010)

Die Zauberworte heißen "slicen" und "Für Web und Geräte speichern".

Gruß
martin


----------



## EuropaChat (19. Juli 2010)

Ist es dann eine HTML Datei?


----------



## ComFreek (19. Juli 2010)

Ich habe kein Photoshop, aber fürs "Web" speichern, müsste heißen, dass eine (M)HTML-Datei erzeugt wird.


----------



## möp (20. Juli 2010)

Die HTML-Datei ist nur ein Gerüst., in dem die Bilder verlinkt sind.

Du schneidest deinen Header mit dem Slice-Werkzeug (K) klein, wie Martin es bereits gesagt hat und speicherst dann über Datei -> Für Web und Geräte speichern.
Dort kannst du das Format und die Komprimierung bestimmen.
Beim Speichern dann auf "HTML und Bilder" klicken. Dann bekommst du das was du willst. -> Denk ich, hoff ich.

mfg
möp


----------

